# How to survive Yellowstone



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Might want to watch with no children around, profanity is bleeped out but you clearly get what he's saying.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Hank Patterson : Your fly fishing guide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Simple and straightforward advice. Easy enough, right?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

They now have this video showing on a loop in all the visitors centers in YNP. As it should be.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------

